# [SOLVED] USB 3.0 problem

## wonski

Hi, i'm having problems with USB 3.0 ports on my Lenovo G500 laptop.

USB 2.0 works fine.

.

```
pabo-g500 pabo # lspci | grep USB

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

```

```
pabo-g500 pabo # lsusb                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub                                                                                                                                                                                                      

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0bda:0129 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTS5129 Card Reader Controller                                                                                                                                                                                    

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0cf3:3004 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR3012 Bluetooth 4.0                                                                                                                                                                                             

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 046d:c52b Logitech, Inc. Unifying Receiver                                                                                                                                                                                                              

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub                                                                                                                                                                                                      

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub   
```

```
pabo-g500 pabo # dmesg | grep xhci

[    0.983878] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: can't find IRQ for PCI INT A; probably buggy MP table

[    0.984741] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.985571] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    0.986501] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    0.986503] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: No msi-x/msi found and no IRQ in BIOS

[    0.987345] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: startup error -22

[    0.988208] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: USB bus 3 deregistered

[    0.989044] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: init 0000:00:14.0 fail, -22

[    0.989871] xhci_hcd: probe of 0000:00:14.0 failed with error -22

```

I've checked kernel config with this tutorial:

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/USB/HOWTO

Ports are ok, on Windows 7 works good.

After connecting anything to port USB3 dmesg show nothing.

Tested on kernel 3.14.14 and 3.16.1.

Any ideas?Last edited by wonski on Tue Sep 09, 2014 7:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## vasettoo

Better use 

```
lspci -k
```

.

Also post in a pastebin your kernel .config file.

----------

## wonski

Thank's for reply.

```

pabo-g500 pabo # lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3977

        Kernel driver in use: ivb_uncore

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3800

        Kernel driver in use: i915

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3977

        Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3977

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3977

        Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3977

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev c4)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3977

        Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM76 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3977

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3977

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3977

        Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

01:00.0 Display controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Sun PRO [Radeon HD 8570A/8570M]

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3800

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros QCA8172 Fast Ethernet (rev 10)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3802

        Kernel driver in use: alx

03:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3218

        Kernel driver in use: ath9k

```

Problem is solved - after enabling in kernel option 

```
 Message Signaled Interrupts (MSI and MSI-X)
```

----------

